# Baby bent backwards - scared me :(



## margarita1979

I was holding DS today and was closing a door behind me. At the moment when I was only holding him with one hand, he pushed away from me and bent backwards. He didn't fall - I was able to grab him in time. But he did start crying right away. It took a minute or two for the crying to pass. He seems ok and not in any pain (and I called the doctor and she said he is likely fine), but it scared me. :( Has anybody ever had this happen? :blush:


----------



## Leids

I've had William attempt to get away from me before, and in the process has bent backwards. He's never seemed alarmed or cried, but it has scared me each time! He did it once after I picked him up out of the bathtub, and he bent backwards over the bath tub! Had he fallen (and he was slippery) then I'm sure something terrible would have happened. :nope: This was recent, and I was shaken by it for quite awhile.

I'm sure your LO is fine. :hugs: It is scary, but babies are such wiggle worms so I'm sure it happens to a lot of people.


----------



## Beccaboop

Yeah my lo has done this a couple of times!! Hes always had good neck and back muscles but hes such a fidget that he throws himself around a lot backwards and sideways! Ive nearly dropped him so many times cos he fidgets so much its sometimes hard to keep hold of him but i actually dropped him yet!!

He norally just seems a bit shocked but doesnt cry! Maybe your lo was just shocked and thats why he cried! Remember babies are very bendy so im sure he isnt hurt!


----------



## margarita1979

My heart sinks every time I replay it in my mind. What if I hadn't caught him? OMG. :cry:


----------



## Wannabeam

This has happened to me a few times... I couldn't stop worrying about it all day. My LO cries like she has hit her head (the type of hold your breath and gasp crying). But after the tears pass she seems fine. The more knowing they are as they get older the scarier it is for them too hence the crying. Babies have very bendy bones and they tend to spring back from the strangest of positions without alarm. As long as your LO seems himself now then don't worry, it is well scary and upsetting when it happens I know as you feel they are safest in your arms and then something like that occurs out of nowhere.:dohh: We've all had it happen, don't worry :hugs:


----------



## minties

Babies are extremely flexible and bendy. I know it gave you both a fright but I bet he's fine.

Sophie can bend her feet so that her toes touch her shins. Their little bodies are fresh and new and everything is stretchy. And yes the same thing has happened with us, a few times. Once in the Moby and she almost popped right out!


----------



## kellie_w

This happened to my lo a few weeks back. Dh was holding him in a shop and went to pick something up and he just went backwards. It was sickening to watch, he just bent backwards and dh just caught him. He cried lots and eventually went to sleep. He cried more when he woke and I was in two minds to get him checked. He then cheered up and was fine. Try not to worry too much, I'm sure your lo is fine x


----------



## margarita1979

Wannabeam said:


> I couldn't stop worrying about it all day.

I've been thinking about it all day. :cry: My nerves are still shaky.


----------



## margarita1979

Thanks for the kind words everyone. :hugs: I'm still shaking just thinking about it. But glad to know that I'm not the only one it has happened to. Such a scary thing when it happens.


----------



## meli1981

its scary, but babies are sooo flexible! try not to worry, im sure hes fine


----------



## Wannabeam

you'll feel better about it soon hun, don't worry :hugs:


----------



## Clarabell543

This happened to us last night when my hubby was holding lo
I kept telling him to put his hand behind her back as she had started throwing herself back and he found out why when he nearly dropped her last night. She cried and was fine after a cuddle. Just frightened i think!! Shes been rolling over today and wriggling as normal so no damage. Think he might listen to me now though. He thinks i worry too much! Lol x


----------



## mrsrof

I have to keep a very firm grip on my LO when I'm holding her...because she likes to throw herself backwards and giggles like a maniac when she does it...


----------



## margarita1979

Wannabeam said:


> you'll feel better about it soon hun, don't worry :hugs:

I'm feeling better today, thanks. But I was very cautious carrying DS around today. :thumbup:


----------



## margarita1979

Clarabell543 said:


> This happened to us last night when my hubby was holding lo
> I kept telling him to put his hand behind her back as she had started throwing herself back and he found out why when he nearly dropped her last night. She cried and was fine after a cuddle. Just frightened i think!! Shes been rolling over today and wriggling as normal so no damage. Think he might listen to me now though. He thinks i worry too much! Lol x

:hugs: I'm glad your LO is ok.

I told DH what I did yesterday, so he knows to hang on when holding DS since throwing himself backward is his new thing.


----------



## MommyGrim

When DD was 7-8 months old she used to do that ALL the time! The first time is always the worst! She actually continued to do that for a long while, which caused for some panic since she'd just do it at random! We never dropped her though, so very thankful for that! :haha: It's quite amazing how flexible babies are! I hope your LO doesn't give you any more scares!


----------



## josephine3

Oh yes my lo has done this too, not for a month or so tho so im thinikng they grow out of it or maybe learn not to do it anymore!

My lo found it hilarious, i didnt.


----------

